# Lucas Oil



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Hello everyone!

Does anybody here use Lucas Oil in their tractor?

Just wondering?

Thanks,
Tau44


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

What is "Lucas Oil"?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I have used it in my transmission seems to shift better to me. My Friend uses it in his race car he swears by it. Heres a link
Jody

Lucas oil


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you are talking about oil for your 1943 Johnny B I would use the John Deere 15W-40 Plus 50 Synthetic Blend or 0W-40 Plus 50 Sythetic. I use the 15W-40 Plus 50 in my 4410, Cummins, Sea Ray, and Nissan. Works good and was a bargain at $284 for a 55 gallon barrel. Came out to something like $1.29 per quart. Chevron makes this oil for John Deere. I would imagine that one of the major petroleum companys makes the oil for Lucas as well and they add their additive package. 


Plus-50® 15W40 Synthetic Blend Engine Oil 

 Plus-50™, 0W-40 Synthetic Engine Oil 

I think there is a lot of marketing that goes into oils and you can buy all the major brands and types at Walmart for the best price unless you buy in bulk like I did. The John Deere stuff is nice but not at full MSRP. Shell make a great 5W-40 synthetic Rotella T that you can get at Walmart as well.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Funny you should ask about Lucas. One of my employees swears by this stuff called "Lucas oil stabilizer" Every thing he owns is junk. In fact his car is an ex taxi cab. And he dumps that stuff in every thing he owns. Including his old Noma riding lawn mower. 



I think if you keep your oil changed and put in a good oil you don't need to add any thing to your oil. The only time I used additive in my oil was years ago I put 3 cans of STP in a car to quite down a rod before I traded it in.
:halo:


----------



## dixonman (Feb 27, 2004)

I haven't used the oil treatment but use the fuel treatment. Every time I need fuel for my 4 cycle equipment I'll add one or two oz and some stabilizer and everything seem happy so far.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dixonman _
> *I haven't used the oil treatment but use the fuel treatment. Every time I need fuel for my 4 cycle equipment I'll add one or two oz and some stabilizer and everything seem happy so far.  *



First Dixonman, let me welcome you to Tractorforum. 


Next..

What does the feul treatment do? I see you use stabilizer also. Does the fuel treatment do more than that?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Let me add my welcome as well dixonman!
:friends: :cheers: Great to have you aboard! :thumbsup:


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Dixonman...I've got a 3303 and it is a fun ride.

Ed, LOL...so did the rod just hum and not scream when you traded?


----------



## dixonman (Feb 27, 2004)

The fuel treatment is an injector and system cleaner and fuel conditioner. it doesn't say any thing about stabilizing so I use the stabilizer.


----------



## dixonman (Feb 27, 2004)

Hope this helps. The best ones to explain are those who make the it.
lucas oil site


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

A big *WELCOME* to you dixonman!:hello:


----------

